# Canon EOS 700D Body for stop motion



## drein (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm new here and I want to know your opinion about something. You think that Canon EOS 700D is suitable for doing stop motion stuff? 

Thanks.


----------



## drein (Sep 10, 2016)

Will this kit help me 
*EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM?*





Sorry, I'm a noob.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 10, 2016)

"Stop motion stuff" ??

what kind of motion are you trying to stop ?

the Shutter speed is the part of the camera that stops motion.  Not quite sure what you are after with that other than some cameras only go up to 1/4000 others go to 1/8000 which the faster the more "action" it can stop.  But generally around 1/500 - 10/1000 is enough to stop most "action".


----------



## drein (Sep 11, 2016)

I want to do this kind of stop motion, 



 and this 



. And later this kind 



. 

Thanks for reply


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 11, 2016)

If you watch the first one and notice the shadows and background plants, the time of day is changing per photo as the wind moving the position of the plants.

They are essentially changing the position of each object before each photo.
Then merging each photo to create a video.
you may want to search animated video, or something more specific of this type as I cannot recall the specific technical term.   

But this is *not* stopping motion.  If is taking a photo of a "set/placement" of objects.  then those objects are moved ever so slightly, then another photo.  Over and over again.  Then all these photos are put together in a photo video software to create a video.  It takes a lot of time.  Just the first one looked, from the movement of the sun/shadows to have taken at least all day.  This excludes creating a storyboard, planning, test runs, etc.

someone who knows more about this may be able to provide more specifics.


----------



## drein (Sep 11, 2016)

I will learn more about stop motion in time, with practice too. I asked for help because that canon have 15% discount and I want to know if it is a good choise.


----------



## spiralout462 (Sep 11, 2016)

That's a good camera.  I would spring for the 18-135mm STM kit though.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 24, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> That's a good camera.  I would spring for the 18-135mm STM kit though.



I would too but for closer in action a macro lens might be better


----------



## table1349 (Sep 24, 2016)

What you are looking at should be just fine for the stop frame/stop motion animation you are looking to produce.  The best example of stop motion you posted was the third video where in the characters were manipulated between frames instead of fixed objects having their position changed. 

I hope you realize how time consuming this process this is.  It takes between 10 and 24 frames for each second of film depending on the smoothness you want as well as on how well you can manipulate a clay or pose-able figure. 

You will want a sturdy tripod or camera frame that will not move in the least during the filming process.  The camera does not move, the figures and scene does.


----------

